# Moving to Dubai



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi guys this is my first post, I was hoping someone may be able to guide me in the right direction.
I currently work in the Uk as a freelance personal trainer and am looking to re-locate to Dubai and do the same, I've got some savings and I'm looking at movingout just after xmas.
As I am going to be working for myself how would I go about getting a visa? I know you require a sponsor if you are self employed, but who can you get to sponsor you?
Any help would be much appreciated

Thanks 

Kevin


----------



## johnmce (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you'll have to go over there and perhaps try to work something out with a local gym. See if any UK gyms have franchises in Dubai. Some more info about sponsors here - justlanded[dot]de/english/Dubai/Dubai-Guide/Business/Self-employment


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

kevinm3104 said:


> Hi guys this is my first post, I was hoping someone may be able to guide me in the right direction.
> I currently work in the Uk as a freelance personal trainer and am looking to re-locate to Dubai and do the same, I've got some savings and I'm looking at movingout just after xmas.
> As I am going to be working for myself how would I go about getting a visa? I know you require a sponsor if you are self employed, but who can you get to sponsor you?
> Any help would be much appreciated
> ...


Or you could look at registering as a freelancer through a Free Trade Zone. I would think you could do it through Knowledge Village - they'd probably class you as 'Human Resources Development' It's the route I've just taken, but I've registered as a Limited Liability Company, but only because I wanted to use a company name, not my own, which you have to do if a freelancer. As a personal Trainer I'm guessing that wouldn't be an issue. Google Knowledge Village Dubai, then on their website scroll to 'Business Centre' and then 'How To Apply'
It describes all the costs, and the idea is that it's a 'one-stop shop' Does all your visas/permits/etc. as part of the package and takes a couple of weeks in total.
Good luck, whatever you decide to do


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> Or you could look at registering as a freelancer through a Free Trade Zone. I would think you could do it through Knowledge Village - they'd probably class you as 'Human Resources Development' It's the route I've just taken, but I've registered as a Limited Liability Company, but only because I wanted to use a company name, not my own, which you have to do if a freelancer. As a personal Trainer I'm guessing that wouldn't be an issue. Google Knowledge Village Dubai, then on their website scroll to 'Business Centre' and then 'How To Apply'
> It describes all the costs, and the idea is that it's a 'one-stop shop' Does all your visas/permits/etc. as part of the package and takes a couple of weeks in total.
> Good luck, whatever you decide to do


Thanks for that mate, its very helpful

Kev


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Kevin I know quite a few people who work for and are sponsored by Fitness First in Dubai. May be an option for you? This is the link to their UK website - Good Luck!

Jobs at Fitness First. Health Club. Gym. Instructor Jobs. Personal Training Jobs Careers. Premier Global Dip Qualified Positions. Sports Massage.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Fitness first, its a gym chain. Know a few people and use the gym myself. Let me know if you need anyone's contact info. I'll give you one of the trainer's info and you can ask them for more details if you want.


----------

